
Show HN: A lightweight percentage calculator to query in human language - giuscri
http://giuscri.github.io/bake-the-f-k-out/
======
giuscri
I heard about a friend of mine complaining he couldn't get the right
percentage value out of his phone's calculator, while working in a patisserie.

He doesn't get how to compute percentages.

Thus I coded a little (nice?) one, targeted for his phone with very low
resolution/crappy display.

Maybe someone might find it useful (though I don't think so, really)

------
benologist
Needs to strip % symbols from the input.

